
DANE – RFC 6698 alternative to CA - DNShacker
http://wiki.halon.se/DANE
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10753342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10753342)

------
dozzie
Yes, let's not trust Verisign to operate CA, but let's trust Verisign to
operate a replacement for CA.

How is it supposed to distribute trust better?

------
xialeban
combinate use with CA may be feasible

